# Brands for equipment - TechnoGym?



## ucs (Aug 7, 2004)

Howdy All 


Im currently putting my home gym together. So far after using TechnoGym equipment at my current gym and being very impressed with the build quality and functionality. Ive put the following together...

Adjustable Bench,






Scott Bench,





Squat / Bench / Inclined Bench





Leg Press,





Leg Extensions,





Leg Curls,





Lat Machine / Triceps






I think that pretty much covers all the workouts... Ive just found with other manufactures that the equipment is lacking in quality and function. They tend to try and put to many options on 1 piece of equipment, instead of keeps with the basics.

Any other brands or comments on the equipment style please let me know... 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2004)

I would get a power rack instead of that squat rack.  the power rack is more versatile.  You can bench in it, do rack work in it.  set the pins at different heights ect..


----------



## ucs (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the idea. Ive looked up a brand called Bodycraft which makes a PowerCage,






It also comes with an option available for Lat / Row Attachment.






Which ofcourse saves on an extra machine, which is great


----------



## goal_500_bench (Aug 7, 2004)

ucs said:
			
		

> Howdy All
> 
> 
> Im currently putting my home gym together. So far after using TechnoGym equipment at my current gym and being very impressed with the build quality and functionality. Ive put the following together...
> ...


How much is all of that going to cost??


----------



## ucs (Aug 8, 2004)

About $4000.00, however the leg press is the most expensive bit coming in at $1500.00


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2004)

ucs said:
			
		

> Thanks for the idea. Ive looked up a brand called Bodycraft which makes a PowerCage,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would go with the power rack.  Screw the pull down machine, just do pullups and chin ups.


----------

